# großes wmv einbinden



## Tailor (14. Februar 2007)

hi,

ich hab versucht ein großes wmv-Video in eine Intranetseite einzubinden. Das Video ist ungefähr 1GB groß. Die Größe ist hinsichtlich der benötigten Qualität unumgänglich. Leider kann Firefox dieses Video meistens nicht abspielen und fängt an das Video irgendwie zu laden, ohne dass etwas passiert. Der IE lädt das video zwar auch lange, spielt es nach ein ner Minute dann aber auch ab.
Ich habe das ganze zuvor mit einem kleineren Film ausprobiert, wobei das Video sofort abgespielt wurde. 
Wisst ihr warum dieses Problem beim einbinden des WMP in nen Browser auftritt? Spiel ich das Video mit dem WMP ab, so geht es doch ausch sofort los.
Ich brauche für dieses Problem eine Lösung. Habt ihr irgendeine Idee? Kann ich vielleicht eine Playlist mit mehreren kleineren Videos einbinden

Gruß Flo


----------



## Adi | tmine (14. Februar 2007)

hmm ev. kannst du es beim Seitenaufruf schon vom Client laden lasse, frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht wie du das am besten machst ^^ ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung wie man das am besten macht, aber ev. wäre das eine Möglichkeit.

MFG Adi


----------



## Maik (14. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es eventuell mit der voreingestellten Cache-Größe des Browsers zusammenhängt, denn 1GB ist schon "eine Menge Holz vor der Hütte", und Firefox damit vielleicht nicht zurechtkommt.

Mit Sicherheit kann ich dies aber nicht sagen, da ich solch große Dateien noch nie in einem HTML-Dokument eingebunden habe und somit keine praktische Erfahrung besitze.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

WMV Dateien landen aber nicht im Browser Cache, sondern werden vom MP gepuffert.
Ich weiss ja nicht wie es beim aktuellen MP aussieht, aber der MP8 kann max. 60 Sekunden puffern (bei manueller Konfiguration).
Wenn die Internetanbindung und der Server also nicht schnell genug sind, kommt es alle 60 Sekunden zu Zwangspausen.
Bei 1GB frage ich mich allerdings wie lang der Film ist.
Und was ist wenn z.b. nach 700MB die Internetverbindung (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) abbricht?
Dann fängt man wieder von vorne an.
Ich würde nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt in niedriger Auflösung als "Vorschau" einbinden und für den eigentlichen Film einen Downloadlink anbieten (Leute mit einer langsamen Internetanbindung werden Dir dankbar sein).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

